# Luxembourg Duty Free Shopping



## Skar (Jul 17, 2017)

I'm going to Croatia in a few weeks for my daughters wedding, I'm getting the booze! I'm planning to route through Luxembourg to buy the Spirits, are there specific places that are renowned for Duty Free in Luxembourg?


----------



## QFour (Jul 17, 2017)

spirit drinks 10 litres
intermediate products 20 litres
wines (including a maximum of 60 litres of sparkling wines) 90 litres
beers 110 litres

Is your allowance.

Be careful with the weight. Spirits are rather heavy in large quantities.

Not sure about DUTY FREE .. Every EU State charges duty of one sort or another. Some just charge more than others.


----------



## Skar (Jul 17, 2017)

QFour said:


> spirit drinks 10 litres
> intermediate products 20 litres
> wines (including a maximum of 60 litres of sparkling wines) 90 litres
> beers 110 litres
> ...



Those are the import "suggestions" for personal use to apply. I know it's not Duty Free, just using the terminology. Not too worried about the weight, payload is 1.3 ton... :lol-053:


----------



## ozzy1955 (Jul 17, 2017)

*Luxembourg*

We just got back from there last week, everywhere is cheaper,  gin around 8euro bought wife's backy 750g 77euro, diesel 88euro, so fill your boots lol.have a great time. (b)


----------



## Biggarmac (Jul 17, 2017)

There are fuel stations galore at every entry and exit route in Luxemburg.


----------



## Deleted member 919 (Jul 17, 2017)

The garages on the border are a good bet. Delhaize their supermarkets are also good and i use the Knauf centre at Pommerloch on the way out as it has a liquor warehouse in one of the garages and its also a retail park and the Delhaise has some good wine offers on .


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Jul 17, 2017)

A place called Route 66 is the most popular for tobacco and drinks, it is not far from the motorway take the first exit after the sign that lets you know you have entered Luxembourg, turn right at the end of slip road then straight on at the roundabout then first right, then it is about 200yards on the right, they also have free showers and coffee.
Richard


----------

